# Dare A Day in November!!



## agent A (Oct 31, 2012)

ok so i figured i'd make an interesting topic

i call it, the dare a day

everyday i will post a new dare (something simple) and anyone willing to do it can post a reply

when everyone gets the hang of it i'll designate other darers  

i'm starting it tonight so people read it sooner and get the message  

here's my first dare

i dare you to right click, paste, and post whatever u last copied with your mouse

i'll start:

nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan


----------



## hierodula (Oct 31, 2012)

nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan 

 just opened my laptop and didnt have anything that i copied.


----------



## aNisip (Oct 31, 2012)

I didn't know if u were still at bball or out trick or treatin' so I wasn't sure if it was too early to txt...


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 31, 2012)

mine's a space lol idk why


----------



## Paradoxica (Oct 31, 2012)

"23010640000072242071"

One digit has been changed to protect the innocent.


----------



## agent A (Oct 31, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> "23010640000072242071"
> 
> One digit has been changed to protect the innocent.


lol ok  

here's another random one from yesterday:

Trichlorofluoromethane


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 31, 2012)

Camelomantis 
​


----------



## Webeviction (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry my last copy was inappropriate for this place....


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 31, 2012)

And then we will Kill Agent A with the Anthrax and knives.


----------



## alan2296 (Oct 31, 2012)

blepharopsis mendica


----------



## petoly (Nov 1, 2012)

World of Warcraft Experience (are you EFFING SERIOUS!!?!?!? this isn't even MY copy and paste I don't play WoW) laaaaaaame. I thought it would have been better. Never again will I let my friends touch my pc baby.


----------



## agent A (Nov 1, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> And then we will Kill Agent A with the Anthrax and knives.


oh goody count me in

wait what?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 1, 2012)

Don't ask

I found it while looking up funny pictures :lol:


----------



## agent A (Nov 1, 2012)

was reading about planting seeds and thought "that's what she said" :lol: 

Don't put it too deep...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 1, 2012)

agent A said:


> was reading about planting seeds and thought "that's what she said" :lol:
> 
> Don't put it too deep...


Very very confused...


----------



## dtuck91 (Nov 2, 2012)

Was looking at music behind the username a second ago lol


----------



## agent A (Nov 2, 2012)

today's dare

i dare everyone to make a very odd but true confession

here's mine:

when i was emailing someone once, i avoided using the word condem because i thought i was spelling a different word... lol


----------



## Paradoxica (Nov 2, 2012)

I've got one for you "A"...

When I was 5 or 6 years old my aunt flew in to visit and was filling up the tub to take a bath. I was on my way to use the bathroom and saw a warm inviting bath there just for me, so I hopped in. Then I remembered why I came into the bathroom in the first place, and for some reason, I pooped right there in the tub! Being kinda surprised at myself, I got the heck out of there. I can only imagine the look on my aunts face as she came back into the bathroom to take a relaxing bath only to find a nice big "Log-Fish" floating there. Needless to say our relationship was a bit strained after that (she thought I was trying to send her a message!).


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 2, 2012)

When I was 10 or 11 I switched from cub scouts to boy scouts and went on my first campout with them. The voyagers shared the site so there were a few girls there too. The other boy scouts were much older than me but there was a girl there who wasn't. That night the boys in my troop were playing card games shirtless. I went outside and roasted marshmallows with the girl my age. I come back in to the tent at lights out time, they asked me why I didn't play with them. Being shy, I didn't answer so one of them decided to answer for me. "He was out there jacking off with the girl by the fire." I was young and innocent, so I didn't know what "jacking off" meant, but I used my context clues to determine that it must mean leaving a group. They kept teasing me about it, so I got mad and finally responded. "I was out there jacking off because you guys all had your clothes off!"

Most embarrassing thing that has ever happened to me...ever! I still cringe just remembering it.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 2, 2012)

I multiple times thought people were talking or waving to me so I would respond and they would look at me like "what?" i cringe whenever i think about that


----------



## agent A (Nov 3, 2012)

ok here's the next dare

i dare you to ask openly on this topic, a question to any member, and they must answer it here

however please keep things within reason, nothing overly inappropriate or personal, dont ask someone to post something bad or ask for like social security number or address or anything


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 3, 2012)

OK, Ummm, A. Is your sis available? Any pics? (jk. LOL)


----------



## agent A (Nov 3, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> OK, Ummm, A. Is your sis available? Any pics? (jk. LOL)


my sis isnt into dating anyone other than members of boy bands :lol:


----------



## agent A (Nov 3, 2012)

ok this question goes out to rick

what's the dumbest joke you know?


----------



## agent A (Nov 4, 2012)

next dare!

i dare you to post the sickest, non racist non sexual joke you know in this topic

i'll go first

kid "mommy, when are we having auntie for dinner?"

mother "as soon as we finish your grandmother" :chef: :devil: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## agent A (Nov 5, 2012)

today's dare

can someone post the gangnam style video here? i cant here at school

the dare is i dare you to watch the video 5 times in a row! :lol:


----------



## aNisip (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 5, 2012)

Already done. This video is the BEST


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 5, 2012)

Argh! I can't do it!


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 5, 2012)

I love gangnam style. so many of those views are from me


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 5, 2012)

One down.....four to go!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 5, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> I love gangnam style. so many of those views are from me


same !


----------



## agent A (Nov 5, 2012)

ok so it's no use saying tomorrow's dare tomorrow so i'll say it now

i dare all the kids on the forum to skip school tomorrow and all the adults to vote and help elect our next president

US only of course lol


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 5, 2012)

As a taxpayer and with the condition of education today, skipping school for a ridiculous reason is a lose/lose for all concerned. I wish they would hire more truant officers and fine these kids' parents for the salaries of the teachers for whatever days they miss.

If a parent has to shell out a couple hundred for each day of school missed, I think they'd make sure their kids were where they were supposed to be.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 5, 2012)

It's mandatory where I am to miss school tomorrow.


----------



## agent A (Nov 5, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> As a taxpayer and with the condition of education today, skipping school for a ridiculous reason is a lose/lose for all concerned. I wish they would hire more truant officers and fine these kids' parents for the salaries of the teachers for whatever days they miss.
> 
> If a parent has to shell out a couple hundred for each day of school missed, I think they'd make sure their kids were where they were supposed to be.


u obviously dont get it  

THERE IS NO SCHOOL TOMORROW WITH ELECTION DAY!! :clap: :lol:


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm just out of touch. Last time I voted I saw all the low income kids getting their free breakfast, so I just assumed school was in. Maybe it was just open to feed the welfare kids, I don't know. I just know that when I was going to school I always paid for my own lunch. Oh don't get me started. lol


----------



## lancaster1313 (Nov 5, 2012)

agent A said:


> u obviously dont get it
> 
> THERE IS NO SCHOOL TOMORROW WITH ELECTION DAY!! :clap: :lol:


I didn't know it until I just checked.

Thanks for the heads up! Now, instead of getting up at 5:30am, I can get up at 6:30am! :yawn: lol


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 5, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> It's mandatory where I am to miss school tomorrow.


Same no school tmrw!!!!


----------



## Ranitomeya (Nov 5, 2012)

No school!? Not for us poor college students... I have an classes and a midterm exam scheduled tomorrow.

Those of us that vote have to do so using the absentee ballot.


----------



## agent A (Nov 5, 2012)

Ranitomeya said:


> No school!? Not for us poor college students... I have an classes and a midterm exam scheduled tomorrow.
> 
> Those of us that vote have to do so using the absentee ballot.


midterms already??? :huh:


----------



## Ranitomeya (Nov 5, 2012)

It's the second round of midterms, it's confusing because there are always two of them and they divide the term into three... they really should be called... thirdterms.  

I'm on a semester system so this term ends a few days before Christmas. It started in late August.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 6, 2012)

The Korean song/video is awesome. I can't get enough of that stuff.

I briefly searched my own memory banks for a song comparable in terms of a funky dance and a catchy tune, and an artist making fun of himself. Twenty-two years ago, this was on the radio:


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 6, 2012)

Expletives have been around THAT long? I always thought of them as more of a modern thing......


----------



## Paradoxica (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow! Once the chorus came in it was like a wave of nostalgia hitting me.

"People say you look like M.C. Hammer on crack, Humpty!"


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 6, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> Expletives have been around THAT long? I always thought of them as more of a modern thing......


THAT long? :lol: I remember when that came out. I was working at a record store and was 20 years old. Time flies when you're having fun and doing the Humpty Dance. :taz:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Nov 6, 2012)

I refuse to believe that so much time has passed!


----------



## agent A (Nov 8, 2012)

ok anyone else wanna make a dare today??


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 8, 2012)

Dare to be different. :stuart:


----------



## agent A (Nov 8, 2012)

ok  







wait!! different:






:tt2: 

ok why wont it show the first pic?? :huh: 

TAMMY!!!


----------



## agent A (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok tomorrow is Rebecca's birthday!! So I dare everyone who reads this to start a new topic tomorrow to wish her a happy birthday!!! :clap:


----------



## Paradoxica (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm not sure the mods will appreciate that...


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 11, 2012)

How about we all post in a topic saying happy birthday to Rebecca.


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 12, 2012)

What a novel idea. :lol:


----------



## agent A (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah good idea

Remember some of these dares r just silly things u would do naturaly

It's part of the joke


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 12, 2012)

Are we at McDonalds? Cuz I'm lovin' it. :lol:


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 12, 2012)

I guess so, even though I don't really like Micky D's.


----------

